# Wonder why this isn’t selling



## Ridin' my Schween (Sep 5, 2019)

Museums are getting pretty darn picky on what they let in...maybe Craigslist should follow suit

https://denver.craigslist.org/atq/d/littleton-vintage-1943-vintage-schwinn/6945023922.html


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 5, 2019)

Ya...

Been posted 3 times in the craigslist / ebay forum.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/holy-what-5k-traveler.156261/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wow-here’s-a-deal.157870/#post-1066051
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lol-5k.157893/

heck of a deal!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2019)

Crack kills!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 5, 2019)

Well ,  I would say 1st and foremost ...........................He's not of this Earth....................so his view of things is very Clouded.   Or That could be the Drugs leaving his body...................and he needs many more "Fixes" .  For $5000    He can get a years supply (  I'm assuming he likes the cheap stuff)     I'd give him  $20.00  for the bike....................then at least he could get 1 or 2 "Fixes"       then steal another $5000.00  bike.....................and sell it for $20.00     Damn ,  I love it when a plan comes together !!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 5, 2019)

Haha this is the 3rd thread on this bike. I started one of them.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 5, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lol-5k.157893/


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Haha this is the 3rd thread on this bike. I started one of them.




There will probably 10 more threads on this piece before it's all over. I'm waiting for that drugged out person that buys this and then tries to flip it for 10K!


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kinda makes you wonder what the original owner charged!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 5, 2019)

He left out the decimal point.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 5, 2019)

The guy got good advice, $100 I'm thinking if serviced. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if he would take a Yugo for a trade


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 5, 2019)

I love how people dont do research and ask an outrageous amount for bikes 
I have very much found that to be true in colorado!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 5, 2019)

i got a prius with a bad catalytic converter...maybe an even trade?


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 5, 2019)

A swing and a miss!

And his age guess is only off by, well, probably HIS age. 20 to 30 years?


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Sep 5, 2019)

decotriumph said:


> He left out the decimal point.



...several spaces to the left!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 5, 2019)

"5k or reasonable offer/trade for good car."
what kind of garbage is this?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 5, 2019)

I just contacted Bonhams auction house, they are scrambling a team of experts to fly out and assess the unmistakable original untouched original paint on the machine! WOW!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 5, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I just contacted Bonhams auction house, they are scrambling a team of experts to fly out and assess the unmistakable original untouched original paint on the machine! WOW!



oh look i see them flying over  whop there they go


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2019)

Well its should come as no mystery..... nobody wants a schwinn. I have a prewar C model I've been trying to sell with no luck as well. Guess I should throw it in the trash Tuesday morning?


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

He says or trade for good car!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 6, 2019)

I think we're being trawled. Seller is reading this and laughing over morning coffee as I type this (and no, it's not me).


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 6, 2019)

mrg said:


> He says or trade for good car!                                                                                                                                                                                                  View attachment 1058847



is that a hugo ? if so hahahaha


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 6, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> is that a *hugo* ? if so hahahaha



Haha - autocorrect doesn’t even acknowledge the word “Yugo.”


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2019)

Fiat 128.  I ran one of those (1973) fairly dependable machines for some time until the unibody rusted out and the suspension fell off. Great car in snow and better than most new ones IMO.  I could get that one running.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 6, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Fiat 128. I ran one of those (1973) fairly dependable machines for some time until the unibody rusted out and the suspension fell off. Great car in snow and better than most new ones IMO. I could get that one running.



Jesus couldn't get that one running.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Well ,  I would say 1st and foremost ...........................He's not of this Earth....................so his view of things is very Clouded.   Or That could be the Drugs leaving his body...................and he needs many more "Fixes" .  For $5000    He can get a years supply (  I'm assuming he likes the cheap stuff)     I'd give him  $20.00  for the bike....................then at least he could get 1 or 2 "Fixes"       then steal another $5000.00  bike.....................and sell it for $20.00     Damn ,  I love it when a plan comes together !!!



I just love your plan Curtis. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

mrg said:


> He says or trade for good car!                                                                                                                                                                                                  View attachment 1058847



That looks like a really good car. If it can run on three tires that is. HA! HA!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

slick said:


> Well its should come as no mystery..... nobody wants a schwinn. I have a prewar C model I've been trying to sell with no luck as well. Guess I should throw it in the trash Tuesday morning?



No man!! I'll take it off  your hands. P.M. me. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> "5k or reasonable offer/trade for good car."
> what kind of garbage is this?



Talking trash!! MAN!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Crack kills!



Play it safe!! Don't buy this bike. Unless you have money to BURN!!


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 8, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Haha - autocorrect doesn’t even acknowledge the word “Yugo.”



Cuz it ain't a correct auto!


----------



## hotrod (Sep 8, 2019)

trade for a good car.LOL I might have a couple hotwheels I could trade him.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> Museums are getting pretty darn picky on what they let in...maybe Craigslist should follow suit
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/atq/d/littleton-vintage-1943-vintage-schwinn/6945023922.html



He really needs to drop a zero or two. Or maybe he forgot the period!!! Razin.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 9, 2019)

Just needed the basket. I hope that isn't over $600.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 9, 2019)

hotrod said:


> trade for a good car.LOL I might have a couple hotwheels I could trade him.



Me too. I love Hot Wheels. Razin.


----------

